# Jebao RW series



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Did anybody got a RW series wave maker?

Is it good to use? and do you like it?!!!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have the RW15 and this pump is a beast. Pushes massive amounts of water and a very broad pattern versus the wp. Much better build quality and better materials used than the wp series. I highly recommend this pump. I had a wp10, I wasn't a fan of it but I love the RW series. I highly recommend it if your thinking about it. I ordered from fish street and it was delivered in 48hrs. I would have bought it locally from March at fragbox but since I also purchased the Jebao doser I figured I'd get it all from fish street.
NC


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I found this review from Reefbuilder to be pretty helpful 

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/06/01/hands-jebaos-rw-series-propellor-pump-dosing-system/


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

nc208082 said:


> I have the RW15 and this pump is a beast. Pushes massive amounts of water and a very broad pattern versus the wp. Much better build quality and better materials used than the wp series. I highly recommend this pump. I had a wp10, I wasn't a fan of it but I love the RW series. I highly recommend it if your thinking about it. I ordered from fish street and it was delivered in 48hrs. I would have bought it locally from March at fragbox but since I also purchased the Jebao doser I figured I'd get it all from fish street.
> NC


How you liking the doser and what were the shipping charges ?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Doser seems good. I only calibrated it and did a test for 24 hours to see if all four punps were accurate which they were spot on. The actual unit seems extremely similiar to the ghl. Heck it is a exact copy of the ghl doser. Time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

nc208082 said:


> Doser seems good. I only calibrated it and did a test for 24 hours to see if all four punps were accurate which they were spot on. The actual unit seems extremely similiar to the ghl. Heck it is a exact copy of the ghl doser. Time will tell how it holds up.


Thanks for posting your feedback, I would love to hear some more feedback once you start using it more.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Thanks for posting your feedback, I would love to hear some more feedback once you start using it more.


+1. for the price i'm seriously considering it. bah who am i kidding i'll get one lol


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

As I start to use it for a bit more I'll post a review on it. As I said its basically a complete copy of the GHL doser, heres a pic comparing the two.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> +1. for the price i'm seriously considering it. bah who am i kidding i'll get one lol


I've got a Bubble Magus that needs to have the pumps replaced - at $25.00 USD each plus shipping, it makes the Jabao unit attractive especially since it has four pumps.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Rw8 is small like a mp10, and it's powerful!

It's awesome, because the spread of current is good on a 24" width tank.

Also, it's powerful enough to make waves in a 6ft long tank! And it kept the fish debris clear from the bottom!!!!

A+!!!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if these can be controlled by apex with Torx's cables?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i went with a RW4 to replace my MP10.

Smaller in size but stronger in flow. Very happy with it


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

manhtu said:


> i went with a RW4 to replace my MP10.
> 
> Smaller in size but stronger in flow. Very happy with it


Are you selling your mp10?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Are you selling your mp10?


I just sold it this morning


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> I just sold it this morning


I think you mean you sold your WP-10, not MP-10


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Marz said:


> Does anyone know if these can be controlled by apex with Torx's cables?


They sure can.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------

